# My first build ever



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

Let me introduce my very first PC build:

The parts:







Painting the inside of my Silverstone Kublai KL03:


























The board EVGA X58











OCZ 3X2GB Triple Channel DDR3 Platinum 1600Mhz











CPU Intel Core i7 920,Stock Cooler and the Coolermaster V8


























The babies ; 2 x EVGA GTX260 216 55mm





















640GB WD Caviar Black






LG DVD-RW x 22






Scythe Kaze Master Controller






Corsair 750TX






V8 Brackets






Socket 1366






CPU






Seated and locked...






CM Thermal Fusion 400 applied






V8 installation











Memory






Board installed






1st graphic card






2nd graphic card...






SLI Bridge






Antec Tricool 120mm side fans































Power on


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks very nice for your first build. Do you play any games?


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

COD4 daily...


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2009)

Way to go balls out on your first custom rig.  Very impressive hardware.  

Benchies??


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Vantage P19643 at stock.Night shift,no time to OC yet...


----------



## douglatins (Apr 10, 2009)

Dude how did you painted that so nice?


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

Believe it or not,this is the first time I paint a case.
I used the cheapest -made in china- black spray around,with no primer,no sanding,etc...
I put 4 coats,waited 20 minutes between each one,and sprayed from a distance of 20cm...
I was reluctant at doing it,but it's easy and fast,it looks like I have a totally new case...

Just try.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 10, 2009)

Even at stock your rig rapes most other non-core i7 rigs out there.


----------



## jagass (Apr 10, 2009)

It looks good...


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> Even at stock your rig rapes most other non-core i7 rigs out there.




After my first Vantage run,I checked on some other forums to make sure that such results were normal...


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

jagass said:


> It looks good...



Thanks dude...

I played COD4 just to see how it looks at maximum settings...Wow!

Installed Crysis warhead -enthusiast settings-: no lag


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> 11978 3DMarks06


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG That shit is so effing sexy. First build kick ass man. I mean, cable management is the nutz as well. I am impressed!


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> OMG That shit is so effing sexy. First build kick ass man. I mean, cable management is the nutz as well. I am impressed!



Thanks man,

I'm impressed too (cable management was a PITA!)

Everytime I look at it I say: AWESOME!


----------

